# Help needed please.



## Mozz1975 (4 mo ago)

Hi all, can anyone clarify whether or not garlic in a turtles diet is safe. I've found some pellets which look excellent for my muds, but contain garlic and I've been told its toxic to them, however seller on ebay insists they are safe. Thank you


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Can you post a link to the pellets?


----------



## SueBoyle (Aug 29, 2013)

No pellets are good for tortoises and nothing from a bulb is good, so no pellets and no garlic.


----------

